

How does Tim cook's donation matching program make his employee quit - zebra_cage
http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-Chinese-government-against-Falun-Gong

======
greenyoda
The linked article is entitled "Why is the Chinese government against Falun
Gong?" and doesn't have any reference to Tim Cook.

~~~
zebra_cage
Search for "great chef" in that page.

~~~
greenyoda
I found "great chef" in a hidden comment at the bottom of the page, but it
still has no connection with Tim Cook as far as I can tell.

